# Kribensis won't pair up!



## plsm (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a male and female kribensis in a 20 gallon tank (just by themselves). The kribs haven't paired up yet. The male likes chasing the female sometimes, leaving the female at the top of the tank. She also has some nipped fins. I don't know why they haven't paired up yet, the female has a large red belly and occasionally curves her body at the male. Could someone help me?
Thanks


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Try some Barry White 
How long have they been in the tank?


----------



## plsm (Feb 20, 2011)

the male has been for about 3 weeks, the female for about 6 weeks


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

plsm said:


> the male has been for about 3 weeks, the female for about 6 weeks


You need patience... sometimes it will take a bit of time. Are the fish even mature? How big are they? Until the feel comfortable, and settle in.. nothing will happen.

Give the female plenty of cover, regular water changes, and good food, soon you'll not be sure what to do with all the babies.

(assuming you indeed have a male and female)


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

Also you can add a tetra or two, I've read fish that school have a calming effect on kribs. It will also allow the two to eventually pair up. Essentially dither fish. Tiger tetras would be a good size and wouldn't really increase the bioload at all. I imagine a group of 3 or 4 would work to showcase the "schooling". How big are they?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

try some artificial caves.. do you have any flowerpots on their side in there? hey all my kribs do is die so you are ahead of the game far as im concerned lol... i find it really hard to sex kribs also.. wasnt really sure about what it said on the profile sections here... maybe you have 2 males?


----------



## plsm (Feb 20, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> plsm said:
> 
> 
> > the male has been for about 3 weeks, the female for about 6 weeks
> ...


The female is about 1.5 inches long, the male is about 2 inches long.
I don't know what to do about the female, the male is really aggressive against her.


----------



## plsm (Feb 20, 2011)

Chunkanese said:


> Also you can add a tetra or two, I've read fish that school have a calming effect on kribs. It will also allow the two to eventually pair up. Essentially dither fish. Tiger tetras would be a good size and wouldn't really increase the bioload at all. I imagine a group of 3 or 4 would work to showcase the "schooling". How big are they?


So you reccomend tiger barbs, but i dont think my tank is big enough although *** seen people suceed putting some fish in with them.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

You can also try a temporary divider if the aggressoin gets really bad. Make sure it's one that they can see through, so it gives him a chance to know she's there and accept her presence.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes I have about 30 fry from my first spawn right now. I have them in a 20 with sand plenty of plants and sandstone . I also have 6 zebra danios for dithers, they paired in 3 days and spawned a week later. I started with 3 males and one female to pair up. Good luck !


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Males are usually longer then females with a faded color. My female is way more aggressive then the male. If they pair and spawn get dithers or they will kill each other and fry. Spread the aggression to the dithers.


----------



## plsm (Feb 20, 2011)

Flippercon said:


> Males are usually longer then females with a faded color. My female is way more aggressive then the male. If they pair and spawn get dithers or they will kill each other and fry. Spread the aggression to the dithers.


Would five tiger barbs be ok with them?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I have tiger barbs in other tanks and they can be a little aggressive at points. You want to avoid that if trying to raise fry. Danios are my choice for dithers due to temperament and price. Tiger barbs might work but make sure they are juvies


----------



## plsm (Feb 20, 2011)

got 8 zebra danios (one with a deformed spine unfortunately), the kribs have miraciously paired up within minutes of the danios' prescence 

don't know why? but its a good thing 

best of all the kribs show no interest in the danios, not a bit of violence

thanks for the advice guys :thumb:


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice. Make sure you have a cave like area and make sure its dark. They lay the eggs under things but its like they attach if to celings . So if you are looking for eggs look there. They will end up attacking the danios, but don't worry thats what they are for . Good luck keeps posted.


----------

